# 8 out of 10 Chessies Euthanized for Biting???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

OK fellas, I've been helping a friend via phone and email train his young chessie pup. So he told me that him and pup were enrolled in a basic OB session through the Grand Forks Petco. I told him about some precautions about the session and other dogs...yadeee yadaahh.

Anyway, he calls me tonight after the first session. Once his trainer sees he has a Chessie, she makes the statement, "You know, 8 out of 10 Chessies are euthanized for biting people." He called me pretty upset that she would say this as soon as they met and asked if I ever heard such stats.

Now, I can't say I know any stats (if they do exist), but that seems to be one of the most assinine statements I ever heard and immediately makes me wonder about her credentials. It also furthers the "bad rap" Chessies get.

What do you guys think of this statement?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In a word (or two), horse manure....

Truly an assinine and indefensible thing to say particularly when the owner is paying you to train the dog. If I were him, I would report that statement to the store manager and drop the class.

I don't trust the "experts" at the GF Petco to recommend a chew toy, let alone dispense dog knowledge. Most appear to be college students and even a casual inquiry reveals most don't know jack about dogs, particularly retrievers.

Have your friend get a copy of 10 Minute Retriever, Smartwork, and the Stoney Wolf DVD Beginning/Advanced Training For Your Retriever (at either Scheels or Cabelas) and do it himself...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

NDT,

My sentiments as well. Apparently this lady is from the Thompson area and breed "champion" boxers. I too told him about complaining and asking for his money back.

Thanks for the reply!

Mike


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

"There are three types of lies: Lies, damn lies, and statistics." - Mark Twain.

I took 2 Petco classes in Spokane with Chessies. They were fine for what I wanted. I found an obedience club and the classes were half price and the instruction was twice as good.

I would have your friend challenge the trainer on the source of the "information". My trainer was about 20 years old.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

NDTerminator said:


> In a word (or two), horse manure....
> 
> Truly an assinine and indefensible thing to say particularly when the owner is paying you to train the dog. If I were him, I would report that statement to the store manager and drop the class.
> 
> ...


Thats what I would say also.

He should ask her out if shes that stupid he could get his moneys worth. :wink:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

*sniff sniff*
I smell bullsh!t....

Hearing things like that make me wanna uke:.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Going to Petco for dog training is like Having me do your heat surgurey. They are a bunch of young kids that might be able to help you teach your dog to sit and stay but thats it. Go to a pro. you will not regret it!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

petco and their employees... uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Petco, i might buy some of my dog food there, maybe? a totally irresponsible comment from an (alleged) uneducated trainer!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

ask her what type of liquor she's been drinking. Tell her to keep her comments to herself unless she has cold hard facts. Ask her to produce the documents that says this. If she cannot, she might want to think of another line of work.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

She is full of sh****t. I own a Chessie and he is great with other dogs, people, and kids. He is also one hell of a retriever. Shoot me the tainers name and number so I can have a discussion with her about Chessie's and general professionalism. If she is a trainer she don't know sh***t and in no way would I use her to train anything. It is all in how you raise the dog.

My neighbor has a Golden that is probably one of the most agressive dogs I have ever seen. You come close to it and it will bite you. The guy is an idiot and leaves the dog chaned up and hits it. It is how you train your dog.

I will own only Chessie's.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

As per all the other posts, I agree. What an idiot. My Chessies (I have four of them) might be accused of licking someone to death, but that would be about it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

stonebroke said:


> As per all the other posts, I agree. What an idiot. My Chessies (I have four of them) might be accused of licking someone to death, but that would be about it.


SB,

I was wondering when you'd weigh in. Must have been away for awhile, huh?

Thanks to everyone for the feedback.

Mike


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Chesapeke Bay retrievers are no different than any other dog. Meanness is not an inherited trait. If an owner takes the time and effort to train and SOCIALIZE their dog, they should never see a problem. It saddens me that so many breeds have a bad rap as a result of their owners either not caring, or in the case of some, encouraging agressive behavior toward humans or other dogs. Dogs are no different than children. Garbage in........garbage out. I bet the Petco trainer would wet herself if a Rottie or Staffordshire walked into the place! Lovin' my mutts......probably too much, Burl


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Why would anyone that enjoys hunting do any business with Petco???? They support the Humane Society of the United States. This is not the nice organization that helps lost dogs but the one that is antihunting. Take a look and see if they have any supplys or trainging books for hunting dogs. Dont do any business with Petco you are shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Since I started this post, I will now ask that it be deleted/locked. Although nothing has changed since my original post, I can now see that with a name involved it will just be better deleted/locked. Since she's not on here to defend herself, it's probably better that way. It's my fault, as a second party I never should have allowed for her name to come into it.

With that said, I think she was wrong for saying it. I've done extensive research online and can't find those facts. I told my friends to have a candid conversation with her and let her know how she made them feel and also ask for facts to make such a statement.

Thanks for all of your input! It's appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Taddy She can come on the site and defend her statements . Anyone spreading misinformation and being in the position she is should be pointed out.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

That is such a stupid, uneducated, insulting and misleading statement that that idiot made, that it would be impossibe for her to defend it. Woman must be a blithering idiot.


----------

